# Stories with Revenge



## cane4kaa (May 8, 2011)

Please inform me on best revenge stories


----------



## maltesefalcon (May 9, 2011)

Navy Seals kill Bin Laden
Tough to top that one.


----------



## Blackjack (May 9, 2011)

maltesefalcon said:


> Navy Seals kill Bin Laden
> Tough to top that one.



I think the story of the forty-seven ronin is up there, too.


----------



## wannabeafatguy (May 9, 2011)

maltesefalcon said:


> Navy Seals kill Bin Laden
> Tough to top that one.



I agree with you there!!


----------

